# Ibanez FGM Frank Gambale Sigs



## Zoltta (Nov 16, 2007)

I must say, i always thought these were such badass guitars, too bad they are impossible to find. Pretty sure they are out of production. Maybe ill be lucky and find one someday and actually have cash with me lol....But here she is the FGM100:


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Nov 16, 2007)

I know someone with a yellow one. I'd have to have it refretted. It seems the frets feel like they aren't there after the 12th fret.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are great guitars. Frank is god-sweeper, so this guitars is perfect for that. I love it.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 16, 2007)

I was just watching Gambale vids on youtube too. 

I know this is about the old Ibanez FGM, but I was really looking forward to the new improved Yamaha model this year. I love the discontinued Yamaha AES-FG in white.





Went to the Gambale site to see where the new one is at, and got this:
"Well folks, the latest is that Yamaha are backed up for at least another year before I'll see the introduction of my new model...most probably NAMM Show 2009" 

poo.


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 16, 2007)

lol nice frets

The best part about the guitars are the colored inlays lol, looks so awesome, especially in Pink  I would so buy it in pink

And i forgot to mention that Dusty From BTBAM has a yellow one


----------



## Apophis (Nov 16, 2007)

Great guitars, but hard to find one  I have to check that new Yamaha


----------



## Shaman (Nov 16, 2007)

One local music store had a brand new(!) FGM400QM on sale...

Too bad I didn't have any money with me, since I would jave snagged that bastard right away. It seems they got it when they were made, but nobody ever bought it.

I am talking about this model:

New Page 1


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 16, 2007)

I LOVE that last one. I've only ever seen the salmon colored one in person though.

If i recall correctly, even the pickup rings were recessed on the Gambales right?


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Nov 16, 2007)

hey, there is a FGM100DY up on ebay right now, last i checked it was at 325 with a BIN of 1200 or so


----------



## Shawn (Nov 16, 2007)

I've always liked the baby blue one that Kosaku has. I asked him a couple times to sell it to me too.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 16, 2007)

Colours suck monkey butt but it is a nice shape. I'd like to play one for poops and giggles...


----------



## Groff (Nov 16, 2007)

The ibbys are cool

I always loved his Yamaha's better.


----------



## shredder777 (Nov 16, 2007)

I remember one of his pink sigs being sold at a local music shop for like 600 bucks, i dont think they knew it was an FGM, if it wasnt for the colour i would have picked it up.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 16, 2007)

God these look great.
Thank god they don't make them anymore, i'm gonna get to keep my money and avoid a major gas attack


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 16, 2007)

I would cream my pants if they put these back into production


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 16, 2007)

I love that model, it really is too bad they discontinued it.


----------



## metalgod72 (Feb 24, 2010)

these are amazing guitars...I have been lucky enough to find all of them except the black one....and I am still looking...


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2010)

Now that is a worth while reason to bump an ancient thread. Nice collection


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2010)

what steve said


----------



## playstopause (Feb 25, 2010)

Also : what Stece said. 

Very nice collection there.


----------



## Dentom79 (Feb 25, 2010)

To be honest, they just look like Ibanez S guitars with colored inlays, what else makes them so special?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 25, 2010)

The knobs!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2010)

Dentom79 said:


> To be honest, they just look like Ibanez S guitars with colored inlays, what else makes them so special?



Actually I think the Gambales had a different neck profile as well, though I'm not 100% sure on that. There's also the fact that they're pretty rare, which is a thing for some people.


----------



## lobee (Feb 25, 2010)

Dentom79 said:


> To be honest, they just look like Ibanez S guitars with colored inlays, what else makes them so special?





technomancer said:


> Actually I think the Gambales had a different neck profile as well, though I'm not 100% sure on that. There's also the fact that they're pretty rare, which is a thing for some people.



There's also the recessed neck and pickup rings, matching headstock, smaller frets, lo-pro edge, and the AANJ(first of the S series to get it I believe). Not sure on the neck profile.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 25, 2010)

My s has a lo pro its pretty common, same with the AANJ. 

I really do like the recessed neck part of it though! It erks the shit out of me that I can see that ity bity part of the neck ontop of the body when I want the fretboard to be flush. 

Oh the little things


----------



## lobee (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> My s has a lo pro its pretty common, same with the AANJ.


Yeah, I was wrong about the lo-pro thing, but the S series didn't get the AANJ until '93 and the FGM100's had them in '91. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah ibanez is pretty late to the party with all the simple important stuff on S series. 

Oh how I would love it if mine had 2 extra frets...


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Feb 25, 2010)

metalgod72 said:


> these are amazing guitars...I have been lucky enough to find all of them except the black one....and I am still looking...



Those is sick. i love the blue one.


----------



## Patriclese (Feb 25, 2010)

Man, loud blue colours are the best. These guitars are righteous, hopefully I can try one out eventually.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 25, 2010)

I tried one a few years ago at my local music shop, it was in for repairs but the tech let me feel it up a bit, kind of a dick move now that I think back on it as the owner didn't know... but all I can say is that was perhaps the thinnest neck I've ever played.


----------



## McBrain (Feb 25, 2010)

I stumbled upon this the other day. Ibanez Frank Gambale &ndash; dba.dk &ndash; Køb og Salg af Nyt og Brugt

It's a $880 and located in Denmark.


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to yell at whoever did the epic bump... but it was so, so worth it.


----------



## metalgod72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great comments...


----------



## Gamba (Feb 26, 2010)

my friend used to have one of these. The most impresive 6s I ever played in my life. The only 6s I'm still GASing for...


----------



## SPBY (Feb 28, 2010)




----------

